

Disagreeing with Matt Cutts - chris100
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2011/02/04/is-matt-cutts-turning-into-a-marketing-drone-and-other-stuff-i-shouldnt-say/

======
alain94040
[meta] Someone decided to change the title to "Disagreeing with Matt Cutts"
and the post got flagged and promptly disappeared from view. Because clearly
it's better for debate if you hear only one side of the argument, right?

The real discussion is that Microsoft is spying (legally) on their users
behavior. And Google can't call them on it because they do the same, so they
cry copy-wolf.

~~~
kefs
> _And Google can't call them on it because they do the same_

Didn't Matt categorically deny that Google uses Bing's users' clicks in
Google's rankings.

edit: just after the 10:30 mark. <http://bigthink.com/ideas/26740>

